# How To Clear Bottom Board Of Dead Bees



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Paint stir stick for 5 gal bucket.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

One of those "swiffer" things.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Steelworks-3-ft-x-1-2-in-Aluminum-Metal-Flat-Bar/3053633

Put one end in your vise and bend an inch or so hook, stick it through the front entrance (after removing any reducers of course) and sweep them out.
Wear your veil just in case you get them riled.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Metal coat hanger bent into a long skinny loop.


----------



## agastache (Jun 27, 2013)

kabob skewer.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Good ideas. Thanks


----------

